# Hi I'm new here



## aaronjunited (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm awaiting my coffee maker being delivered (De'Longhi ICM40) that I ordered on-line on Saturday.

I'm trying to understand coffee beans. I know they can be used for espresso. Can you buy absolutely any coffee bean and grind them for use in a normal filter coffee machine?

I'm planning on buying from Tesco, then in the near future on-line.

Also has anyone heard of Barista?

Thanks people.

Aaron.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

In answer to your question, yes you can buy any beans and grind them up. It all depends on how you grind them and for what purpose you need them. i.e. espresso, filter, french press etc etc

The ONLY reason you should buy beans from Tesco (other super markets are available) is to see what coffee should NOT taste like. Buy one bag, make one drink and then lob the rest in the bin. Buy some fresh coffee from one of the online roasters and be ready to experience a world of difference.


----------



## aaronjunited (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help.

Can you recommend an online source?

Much aapreciated.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hasbean, James gourmet and square mile my personal favourites there's also extract, rave, origin, monmouth and artisan roast to name but a few


----------



## aaronjunited (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

There a list with links right here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters. I use HasBean a lot, but also and Extract, Coffee Bean Shop. There's plenty of other undoubtedly fine roasters I've not tried though.


----------



## aaronjunited (Jun 25, 2012)

Once again thanks, great help.


----------

